# Bolero 680 FB Wardrobe door



## 110356 (Mar 4, 2008)

We visited a show and noticed that the wardrobe door had been damaged by being thrown against the bathroom door. We ordered our new motorhome and during the time the vehicle was at the dealer it had to be moved and the wardrobe door had not been shut properly. Yep you guessed, it opened too far and the bathroom door handle punched a hole. The dealer fitted a neat retaining strap and hopefully the problem will not happen again. I would not like to know how much the new door cost. So anyone with this Bolero be careful, I have told Swift on the phone but not too sure if it was taken on board.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for that we have a bolero FB so i will keep it in mind and make sure the door is shut properly :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for the warning I had actually noticed a small dent in our door where the same problem has occured it isn't too noticable as it is very small but obv it is something Swift should look into.

We have just toured for a month in our Bolero and are thrilled to bits with it and we know we made the right choice for us............we had to laugh whilst in Portugal when a group of four people walked past admiring the Bolero.......we had the windows open whilst eating and we heard one of the group explain to the others that FB meant a full bathroom, it tittled us all night as we just imagined it had a jaccuzi etc etc I would love to have told him that FB meant a fixed bed ROFL.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ianhg said:


> We visited a show and noticed that the wardrobe door had been damaged by being thrown against the bathroom door. We ordered our new motorhome and during the time the vehicle was at the dealer it had to be moved and the wardrobe door had not been shut properly. Yep you guessed, it opened too far and the bathroom door handle punched a hole. The dealer fitted a neat retaining strap and hopefully the problem will not happen again. I would not like to know how much the new door cost. So anyone with this Bolero be careful, I have told Swift on the phone but not too sure if it was taken on board.


Ianhg,
I will check out whats happening next week, 
thanks.
Andy - Swift Technical


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> Ianhg said:
> 
> 
> > We visited a show and noticed that the wardrobe door had been damaged by being thrown against the bathroom door. We ordered our new motorhome and during the time the vehicle was at the dealer it had to be moved and the wardrobe door had not been shut properly. Yep you guessed, it opened too far and the bathroom door handle punched a hole. The dealer fitted a neat retaining strap and hopefully the problem will not happen again. I would not like to know how much the new door cost. So anyone with this Bolero be careful, I have told Swift on the phone but not too sure if it was taken on board.
> ...


Hi I hope this one does not take as long as Gokels   STILL awaiting replys from LAST YEAR
Terry


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ianhg said:


> We visited a show and noticed that the wardrobe door had been damaged by being thrown against the bathroom door. We ordered our new motorhome and during the time the vehicle was at the dealer it had to be moved and the wardrobe door had not been shut properly. Yep you guessed, it opened too far and the bathroom door handle punched a hole. The dealer fitted a neat retaining strap and hopefully the problem will not happen again. I would not like to know how much the new door cost. So anyone with this Bolero be careful, I have told Swift on the phone but not too sure if it was taken on board.


We have had our Bolero for over a year and others in our Club too - no damaged doors reported at all!!

Best Regards


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Just to give you a quick update. We have taken your comments on board and we are now putting on a retaining strap so that the washroom door does not go too far back and get damaged.

We will send one to Briarose and ash. Ianhg, if you want us to send one to you please send us an email with your details. Our email address is [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Kath.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kath,

That sounds a good addition. 

Well done again to Swift.

Steve and Jan


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for that Kath :lol:


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

It,s nice to see swift read this site and respond to problems so quick I am going to have a look at swift when I change my mh in November


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

mgw said:


> It,s nice to see swift read this site and respond to problems so quick I am going to have a look at swift when I change my mh in November


Its good innit LOL I like the fact that I feel I can approach them, bit different to Brownhills LOL :roll: at the end of the day we are all people aren't we ? we have a MH that cost a lot of money so you expect good service, and Swift are trying to do a job and do it well.

We have a couple of minor niggles, the Fiat side is now being sorted and I think we are going to pay for the other couple of bits locally. I have posted on another topic and hope that is OK with Swift must admit to being a bit worried that that will affect our habitation warrenty, but it makes sense otherwise it will cost us more in fuel.

Def would buy a Swift again as I feel they have been very good to us.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

you really do have to give Swift 10 out 10 for trying.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Feedback*



SwiftGroup said:


> Just to give you a quick update. We have taken your comments on board and we are now putting on a retaining strap so that the washroom door does not go too far back and get damaged.
> 
> We will send one to Briarose and ash. Ianhg, if you want us to send one to you please send us an email with your details. Our email address is [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Hi Kath have these straps been sent out ? as we never received one and the dint in our door has got slightly bigger we noticed last week that the handle has obv been back on it again.

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Straps*

Briarose

We sent them ages ago. We dont have much luck between us in sending and receiving things!

Lynsey will pop some in the post tomorrow

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Straps*



SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose
> 
> We sent them ages ago. We dont have much luck between us in sending and receiving things!
> 
> ...


 Thats strange (they wouldn't be at Brownhills would they ?) as you say we don't have much luck LOL I haven't sent you the others yet as we were away last week, this week I have had the stomach bug that is going around our area.

By the way did get the carpets many thanks.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

This may or not help you,

Are you having problems with your door opening whilst travelling?

If yes, then are you capable of taking the lock keeper off? (this is the keeper that the lock from the door goes into, two screws holding it on to door frame)

Remove the keeper and inspect it. The keeper has a metal piece that protrudes from it, if this piece of metal is not at right angles with the keeper then It may cause your door to open whilst driving as it did on our bathroom door. 

Once I adjusted it, problem solved.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Steve no we haven't experienced any problems whilst travelling.

What has happened in our case is if the wardrobe door gets pushed too far back you end up with a dint in the caused by the handle on the bathroom door,it is just a case of remembering never to let the door go back that far, but sometimes you forget.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian,

No probs, glad to hear you did not have same problem.

Steve


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I added a nickle bolt! I saw the plate issue after I added the bolt!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Delivery*

Briarose

We definitely sent them to you and not Brownhills. Some more will be sent today.

Glad you have the carpets/.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am bringing this topic back up to warn Bolero owners that haven't got the restraint on the wardrobe door to be really really careful. The damage on ours has got worse it is almost as if over time the original crack etc has spread and is now quite an eyesore (well to me it jumps out at me).

I would like to replace the door, but having contacted Swift the door is approx an amazing wait for it...............£275 to replace 8O I must admit that both of us found that seemed a huge amount for what the door is. We have wondered if we could turn the door around placing the damage inside but not sure if this would work. Other than that we wondered if we could match the wood up in a DIY store or get a joiner to have a look.

If anyone has any suggestions please could you let me know..............as we are both really fed up about it.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*door*

Hi
Re this topic http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41452-.html
I am sure the issue with the Bolero FB door also affects Bessacarr e560 owners too. Should we not also be sent a strap pls
Thanks Barry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: door*



Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> Re this topic http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41452-.html
> I am sure the issue with the Bolero FB door also affects Bessacarr e560 owners too. Should we not also be sent a strap pls
> Thanks Barry


Hi Barry as the layout is virtually the same I would think that you are right. I am so disappointed with our door now it was the first thing my Son noticed the other night when he popped into the MH to take a look at the problems we were having with our DVD recorder. What is so annoying is it should never have happened in the first place really esp if the restraint strap had been fitted from new.

I have been wondering if all new models now come complete with this strap ?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nette

Your door could be turned around, it could also be repaired by a joiner or capable DIY person. It would be a lot cheaper than £275 to replace. Is that the cost of the door or is it door and fit?

It is one of them catch 22 questions, should it be covered or should it not?

We have had a close call on a number of occasions. 

I responded to this thread in May. I never thought of asking for a strap for mine :roll: 

So if possible Swift could you please send a strap and i will fit it? TIA

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Steve I think the £275 was just for the door not for fitting, as I was given a part number from Swift to quote to the dealer.

I think as you say the ideal solution is to turn it inside out so to speak, if all the fittings would be right........don't want to end up with it worse than it already is.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nette

A joiner could put a thin strip of veneer over all the door.

Steve


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*swift*

its all gone quiet over there Swift!
Bring back Kath
lol
Barry


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Was fitted on our 2009 bolero fb.

It is only a piece of webbing,would not be a problem to do your self,it is fitted to the top of the door.

Les


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Les
Any chance of a pic? It would show the best anchor points possibly?

TIA

Steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Steve.
Struggling to get picture on here,will get my son to help when he gets home from watching the footie (come on you reds ) .
Probably be tomorrow now.

Les


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No probs Les
I was watching it, 2-3 good result :wink: 

Steve


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*wardrobe door*

We were only talking about a solution yesterday for our 630ew, the bathroom door opens onto the fridge front. At least we can change the board panel in the fridge door but a restraint would be better. :?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve.
Still unable to show picture on here,perhaps Swift can show one.

Les


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Les

Sorry missed your reply, I will get the info needed.

Thanks for trying

Steve


----------



## rossifan (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bolero wardrobe door.*

Picking up on this thread I purchased a new Bolero 2009 PR( rear lounge )and there is no strap on door.Although in this model the frig/freezer is between shower and wardrobe and I will be checking out possibility of any door clashes.
What I had was a problem with regard to securing the door to the doorpost with the correct size screws.Without giving too much ammunition to the "anti Swift brigade" I have replaced all screws fitted in these hinges with a more suitable length,to those provided as the door became very loose in a matter of weeks.
The design is suspect- screwing into endgrain chipboard with 10mm long screws and when contacted,Swift did not argue but for me to take it 40 miles to the supplying dealer as suggested for fixing was not on.
We are very happy with our choice overall and this is a minor problem but I will be talking to Swift at the NEC this month.
Ron


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ash or Andy please could you ask Amy to phone me again, I believe that she has my Husbands phone number..............ref our wardrobe door.



Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

No problem, I'll pass the message on.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ash/Andy could you please ask Amy if there is any more news on our wardrobe door.................we took off the restraint strut in prep for the new door.  Anyway yesterday we took the MH for a upgrade to the Oyster dish Hubby driving the MH and I followed in the car.

In transit the wardrobe door has swung open and back onto the bathroom door handle................the damage is now awful and sticks out like a sore thumb.

Bolero owners please be really careful if you haven't got the restraint strap on the wardrobe door as this could happen to you if your wardrobe door isn't secure when you set off. I can only hope that this can't happen now with a brand new Bolero or Bessacar and that new MHs have the strap fitted, this has been a pricey lesson for us.


----------

